# Eliminate or raise attachment size limit in Email



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

It seems like attachments in email are limited to 20MB without wifi connected. I have 4G and unlimited data, is there not a way to remove this limit so that I can use my data how I wish? Is this limit new to ICS or has it always been with Andoid?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

With Gmail, you can send and receive messages up to 25MB in size. The limitation is not with ICS or Android it is with the actual Gmail service. Most organizations put a 10MB cap on a single message but Google being Google has graciously provided us with a 25MB cap. If you are sending anything larger than that you should probably be using something other than e-mail to distribute that file.


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm actually referring to my work's exchange email. Are you saying that the email server is what is forcing me to use wifi? It isn't that the attachment can't be downloaded, but that it won't let me do it over mobile data.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Esabasard said:


> I'm actually referring to my work's exchange email. Are you saying that the email server is what is forcing me to use wifi? It isn't that the attachment can't be downloaded, but that it won't let me do it over mobile data.


Do they allow sending/receiving of that size? We don't at our company.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Did this ever work for you or is this something new you're trying?


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

I am able to receive, I think our limit is 100Mb, but I am not able to download on my phone unless I am on wifi. Once I get on wifi, my phone opens it no problem.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Esabasard said:


> I am able to receive, I think our limit is 100Mb, but I am not able to download on my phone unless I am on wifi. Once I get on wifi, my phone opens it no problem.


I work in IT, and I can set the send/receive attachment size to whatever I want, but most ISP's/Cell providers cap it, otherwise if everyone was sending 100 MB attachments the interwebs would just bog down to a crawl, not to mention a cell providers network speeds as well!

Doing a quick Google Search, I found: http://helpmanual.in...606&fetch=26546

Verizon may cap it at 5 or 10 MB, so if the attachment is 25 MB, that would explain why switching to wifi you're able to download it.


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

So if it is Verizon that is blocking the attachments, is there a way around it? I wouldn't think so since it isn't something controlled by the phone, but I have to ask.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Esabasard said:


> So if it is Verizon that is blocking the attachments, is there a way around it? I wouldn't think so since it isn't something controlled by the phone, but I have to ask.


http://support.verizonwireless.com/faqs/PDA%20Smartphone%20Email/faqs.html

I am going to say no, since you are trying to access the attachment via your cell phone. That is something you'd have to call Verizon about directly.


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------

